# PHILLY AREA COMPETITION:  A Full Plate Rib Cook-Off 2010



## smokin relaxin steve (Aug 9, 2010)

Just seeing if anyone from SMF will be entering this contest... Me and a few of my buddies signed up for the amateur division... It will be my first competition & i am really looking forward to it...

http://www.afullplateannualribcookoff.com/


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Aug 24, 2010)

So i did a practice run this past weekend w/ 1 of my buddies... did 3 racks of BBs 2-2-1 style & finished them wet w/ 3 types of homemade BBQ Sauces... We narrowed it down to a KC style sauce

We also did a whole chicken and some different styles of veggies for the other 2 categories... we have the chicken down and are going to tweak our vegetarian dish a bit... I haven't had much to look forward to lately so i am pretty excited to be participating in my first competition... I hope to at least place in the amateur division... will deff be taking pics that day for a qview and will let you know how we do... wish us luck!


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 24, 2010)

Good luck!! Please keep us posted!


----------



## rabq (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi Steve,

My team was at the rib cook off yesterday and I tried to find you to say hello to a fellow SMF person!   It got so hectic/busy I wasn't able to make the rounds to every table though.  Which team were you?

- Your Mom's Rack


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey man, that's Awesome! We were Team GSD.... It was a blast for our first comp! Sorry it has taken me so long to respond, just been crazy busy at work and that's when i get most of my SMF time... I have pics i have been meaning to upload... i am going to try and upload them on Monday or Tuesday of next week depending on how busy we are... We didn't win, but the experience was enough to motivate me for next year... We got a ton of compliments so that at least felt good... It was all in all a really fun day... Perhaps we will run into each other at next years comp... or beforehand...

 


RaBQ said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> My team was at the rib cook off yesterday and I tried to find you to say hello to a fellow SMF person!   It got so hectic/busy I wasn't able to make the rounds to every table though.  Which team were you?
> 
> - Your Mom's Rack


----------



## cole (Oct 16, 2010)

That sounds like a blast.  And it might be corny, but compliments do go a long way.

Cole


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Oct 28, 2010)

So finally I have a moment to post the Pics from the Day... unfortunately not a lot of money (food) shots, but here goes anyway

We cooked Ribs, Bourbon Style Pulled Chicken, & Candied Cabbage (courtesy of a fellow SMF member)

The Set up in the early morning...







We got the first round of ribs on while we were setting up...



Time to relax for a bit...















Serving was insane... Once the gates opened the crowd poured in

this is may whole team (Starting with me on the left holding a rib, next my Bro John in the Tan hat, My buddy Tommy D w/ the shaved head and goat, and my BBQ Buddy Chris in the black hat)











Some family & friends showing support









Several Beers later and an insanely fun day... the downside... time to clean up...







Hope you enjoyed... i know i did... sorry we didnt get a lot of food shots... was joust sooooooo busy... This will def not be out last comp we all had a BLAST!!!!!!


----------



## talox (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks like you had a great time.   but I have to ask does GSD stand for Grill, Smoke and Drink?


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks like everyone had a great time. Food looked good too. Good that you had fun as well


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Nov 1, 2010)

Talox said:


> Looks like you had a great time.   but I have to ask does GSD stand for Grill, Smoke and Drink?


Yeah we did... I would love to enter another sometime soon... & yes, that is what GSD stands for...



 


Scarbelly said:


> Looks like everyone had a great time. Food looked good too. Good that you had fun as well


Thanks! Yes we had a blast...


----------



## rdknb (Nov 1, 2010)

it does look like you had a blast


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 1, 2010)

Now it does look like you had a great time so till the next one Good Luck. I hope to see you out there soon. That's the next thing I want to do is compete.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Nov 2, 2010)

RdKnB said:


> it does look like you had a blast


Indeed we did 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





... It was just something new & different to do!



 


mballi3011 said:


> Now it does look like you had a great time so till the next one Good Luck. I hope to see you out there soon. That's the next thing I want to do is compete.


We all had a great time... and to make the day better a local brewer was there to keep our energy high... I think it is worth doing a comp... its just something different and fun... its also not bad in the weeks approaching doing some "practice runs" LOL (any excuse to smoke right?)


----------

